# What plant is this



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Aster, is the common name for _Symphyotrichum novae-angliae_.

However, your photo doesn't really give enough detail for much of an identification.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

What other information would help ?


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Casey. I just googled that aster. The Missouri Dept of Conservation has it listed as Syphyotrichum pilosum. No common name listed. They do say that it's very weedy and spreads easily.

I had a few of them in my fence line. The area that I didn't mow near them filled in near with this aster. They just opened up fully last week and they are very pretty. Lots of bees working them. I do think I'll control them next year though. I can attest that it's weedy.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

It could be Boltonia asteroides, too.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Could be Small White Aster, _Aster vimineus_


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I have alot of it and it is in full bloom now, the bees are working it a little now, but if we get a light frost they will be all over it and your hives will have a sweet smell. I think Michael Palmer has it right, and what i don't like about it is after it grows 2ft. to 3ft. you can't pull it out of the ground by hand.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks gang


----------

